# I've finally seen the dark side of the furry fandom.



## mumbles (Jun 5, 2010)

And I don't like what I see.

Sure, I've seen a lot of fucked up shit on this site, before: all the gross porn, some profiles of obviously disturbed people. I've heard of things. I knew some pretty nasty things went under the radar in this fandom. But honestly, this takes the cake for me. I'm seriously disturbed right now.

A few weeks ago, I got bored and started looking for some fiction or sci-fi stories about anthros, and heard that sofurry.com was a pretty big story hosting site. Ignorant me, I didn't realize the place used to be called Yiffstar and was mostly filled with smut. So every so often, when I got really bored, I'd go back and browse for a laugh or an amused-gross out moment.

And then I checked the forums.

Oh. My. Lord.

Sure, I knew some pretty deranged stuff went on in this fandom. I'd heard the term 'hugbox' used before- I assume it means a place to get comforted, even if what you're trying to be comforted or find comradeship for is something really awful. But I wasn't expecting this.

http://www.sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=3358&pagenum=0

The only thing worse would be if I had found a thread about people bragging on how they'd been raping children. Vore and hypers will have no effect on me now. I don't know why Uncle Kage and all those bullshit PR people care about the fetishists when people like these guys are running around, la de fucking da, sharing stories around the campfire. Seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder, what the fuck are you doing on SoFurry?


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Browder, what the fuck are you doing on SoFurry?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Browder, what the fuck are you doing on SoFurry?


I saw that too. xD


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

uh oh, thread just turned into a Browder investigation


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I saw that too. xD


I lol'd and thought the same thing Al just said


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

*BACK ON TOPIC!*

That B.J. story basically scarred me.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

I had someone at the con warn me about the late night con parties, I can only guess what goes on there. definitely nowhere I'm going to go poking my nose around in.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Browder, what the fuck are you doing on SoFurry?


Read his post, he was bored and wanted a funny/gross-out moment.


> So every so often, when I got really bored, I'd go back and browse for a  laugh or an amused-gross out moment.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

And here I thought I had seen it all
Here I thought incest was probably all rumor


...boy I was dead wrong


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC!*
> 
> That B.J. story basically scarred me.


That was fucked up


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> And here I thought I had seen it all
> Here I thought incest was probably all rumor
> 
> 
> ...boy I was dead wrong


not thread related:

I friggin love your avatar.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

On Subject:
It's the Internet, man. Don't think too much of what you see/read on it.


----------



## mumbles (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC!*
> 
> That B.J. story basically scarred me.



Yeah, seriously.

I saw it this morning, and I was like... seriously sick to my stomach. I went out for a walk with my dog, came back, played videogames... and started thinking about it again. If I didn't post about it, I think I would've lost it.

I just want to tell him why he's wrong, why that is NOT okay, but none of them would listen. They'd just throw me some "society/religion brainwashed you" bullshit, trying to defend themselves by saying how ANIMALS inbreed, so humans are animals, so it's okay.

Haha NO IT ISN'T.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Read his post, he was bored and wanted a funny/gross-out moment.


Ohhh...

Lala. Ignore this text. Just adding context.


----------



## Corto (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh man furries have weird fetishes, stop the fucking presses.


----------



## mumbles (Jun 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Oh man furries have weird fetishes, stop the fucking presses.


Yeah, I KNOW.

 But I think the line is crossed from just a "weird fetish" when you start posting about how you're sister gave you a blowjob when you were 14, and having people say, "LOL, HAWT. I FUCKED MY COUSIN ONCE"


----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, I KNOW.
> 
> But I think the line is crossed from just a "weird fetish" when you start posting about how you're sister gave you a blowjob when you were 14, and having people say, "LOL, HAWT. I FUCKED MY COUSIN ONCE"



There's weird people in this world. It's a serious minority that would have done shit like this, so don't let it bother you too much.



Corto said:


> Oh man furries have weird fetishes, stop the  fucking presses.



I don't think it's just furries that would do this either.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 5, 2010)

>Disgusting things
>Sofurry

Gee.


----------



## Corto (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh yeah these are people that whack it to pictures of Disney characters. Excuse me if I dont act suprised.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I just want to tell him why he's wrong, why that is NOT okay, but none of them would listen. They'd just throw me some "society/religion brainwashed you" bullshit, trying to defend themselves by saying how ANIMALS inbreed, so humans are animals, so it's okay.
> 
> Haha NO IT ISN'T.



well stated, I hate that too, I mean sure some of us have conservative views but with things like this your right.

Perhaps brainwashing isnt such a bad term, I kinda like having a clean mind compared to some of these dirty ones.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 5, 2010)

Dammit furries.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:
			
		

> That couldn't have been easy for you to share. I commend you for it.
> 
> Also you should talk to her about it and make it clear to her that what  she did causes you emotional distress.



You handled that quite calmly. I commend you for it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

The dark side of the fandom?  I thought all the sides were dark.

FAF needs better lighting :V


----------



## mumbles (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I should've known better when I entered a site like that. urrgh. I just can't believe I saw something that messed up that was real. I feel better having talked about it a little, though, so I guess I'll leave and try not to let it bother me too much.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

You guys are pussies. Oh, wait, I just haven't turned on my Penfield yet. Someone dial a three for me.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

Incest is hot when you're not the one offending god.

And far worse would be seen on any 4chan incest thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2010)

At least they were both consenting and stuff. 

I'm surprised Newf hasn't posted here or there yet.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh look I'm in the news. :/


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh look I'm in the news. :/



by complete accident too


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh look I'm in the news. :/



No opinions are allowed on FAF! Be gone to SoFurry with you, you heathen!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No opinions are allowed on FAF! Be gone to SoFurry with you, you heathen!



Back to Yiffstar with you, you wheat thin!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

technically he only had like 8 posts there, I really dont think Browder is a Sofurry kind of guy


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Browder, what the fuck are you doing on SoFurry?


I'm on the site. Make of that what you will, all of you.

And on topic. Incest.

...

You know what? I'm not touching this one. I think it's mentally damaging and emotionally scarring, but not actually amoral. I'll leave it at that. Actually that's a lie. I'll probably leave it at that and come back later like I always invariably do when someone posts something in response.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> technically he only had like 8 posts there, I really dont think Browder is a Sofurry kind of guy



More posts than the rest of us.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> And on topic. Incest.



Those are words that you should hope never to say.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Those are words that you should hope never to say.


Funnily enough I didn't want to, but since I'm the second major topic of thread there was no where else to go.

And I love how there's like nine people looking at this topic.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC!*
> 
> That B.J. story basically scarred me.


You read it?


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, I should've known better when I entered a site like that. urrgh. I just can't believe I saw something that messed up that was real. I feel better having talked about it a little, though, so I guess I'll leave and try not to let it bother me too much.



That's life.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 6, 2010)

The place has your frickin' sexual orientation on the lefthand side and you think creepy shit isn't going to happen there?


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhhhh i just read that, that is fucking messed up -runs outs calling back- I'm gonna go puke now!


----------



## Morroke (Jun 6, 2010)

El oh el, Fuzzy Alien is in that thread.

Surprise!


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

I never wanted to gouge MY BRAIN out after reading something until now


----------



## virus (Jun 6, 2010)

You actually read furry made stories? Lol


----------



## Carenath (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope those were not true stories..


----------



## Bando (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to furrydom.

That wasn't as bad as that one story...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol! Browder!! XD HAha
Just don't look on Rule63. Haha. That's where I hang out! Haha..>_>
But seriously, that was fuckin wierd!


----------



## Luca (Jun 6, 2010)

You've just seen the darkside now? were have you been all this time?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Luca said:


> You've just seen the darkside now? were have you been all this time?



The hero side.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2010)

I just saw the best "story" on SoFurry. <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I just saw the best "story" on SoFurry. <3


I'm intrigued, do share.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 6, 2010)

I see the dark side of the fandom every time I log onto the main site. Strange.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

What ever makes them happy, let them do it. Lol.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 6, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> What ever makes them happy, let them do it. Lol.



Definitely, you'll never be able to stop people from doing something like what is described in that story._ It is_ the most sickening thing to imagine, but the truth is it's always going to happen.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Pass the brain bleach please, and get a noose while you're at it for those sick fucks.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Pass the brain bleach please, and get a noose while you're at it for those sick fucks.


Kill people for... incest? Do you come from the fucking dark ages or something?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kill people for... incest? Do you come from the fucking dark ages or something?



What do you new-agers do? Wait a few generations for the mutations to reel in? That only works for the straight ones.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> What do you new-agers do? Wait a few generations for the mutations to reel in? That only works for the straight ones.


You could always, I don't know, go for abortion if two siblings fuck eachother and one of them gets pregnant? :/

I'm not saying incest is right, I'm only saying that hanging people for it is fucking stupid.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

You know this reminds me so much of when I was looking at Wardy's art and found his "Hey Little Sister" sequence and I was like, "Dude, do you fuck your sister in real life?"

I'd like to see a story about a fox brother and a fox sister who raise a retarted fox kid together. Wouldn't a retarded fox cub with a football helmet and shoulder pads look hilarious?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd like to see a story about a fox brother and a fox sister who raise a retarted fox kid together. Wouldn't a retarded fox cub with a football helmet and shoulder pads look hilarious?



I'd prefer it if they were Jaguar's.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'd prefer it if they were Jaguar's.


 
 Jaguars are way too smart for that shit.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Jaguars are way too smart for that shit.



Jaguars are also in denial about being gay.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd like to see a story about a fox brother and a fox sister who raise a retarted fox kid together. Wouldn't a retarded fox cub with a football helmet and shoulder pads look hilarious?


How is that even supposed to work, all foxes are gay and can't have babies!



TashkentFox said:


> Jaguars are also in denial about being  gay.


Since when?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How is that even supposed to work, all foxes are gay and can't have babies!
> 
> 
> Since when?



And all skunks try to rape cats.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And all skunks try to rape cats.


Serves those filthy skanks right.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

OP: Rule 51. Don't go searching though.



Kellie Gator said:


> Serves those filthy skanks right.



Shut up. Cats are cool.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Jaguars are also in denial about being gay.


 
I'm bi.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought people had learned by now to keep their eye/brain bleach within the reach an arm's length, when browsing something furry-related.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I thought people had learned by now to keep their eye/brain bleach within the reach an arm's length, when browsing something furry-related.


Some people forget to bring it with them.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

That is the most fucked up shit. EVER.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 6, 2010)

You people are really judgemental. FAF is like the America of the the furry world. It's more liberal compared to the past but when compared to the rest of the world its extremely conservative.

What's so bad about incest other than you don't like it? If everyone is consenting then there's no problem. There is a risk if breeding is involved but that's not guaranteed and I get the feeling even if that weren't the case you people would still overreact about the whole thing.

Also Sofurry/Yiffstar was a way better forum than FAF The difference is there are furs there but mostly trolls here.Of course currently the forums are pretty much unusable...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> You people are really judgemental. FAF is like the America of the the furry world. It's more liberal compared to the past but when compared to the rest of the world its extremely conservative.
> 
> What's so bad about incest other than you don't like it? If everyone is consenting then there's no problem. There is a risk if breeding is involved but that's not guaranteed and I get the feeling even if that weren't the case you people would still overreact about the whole thing.
> 
> Also Sofurry/Yiffstar was a way better forum than FAF The difference is there are furs there but mostly trolls here.Of course currently the forums are pretty much unusable...



1 - Like any other country on this entire planet hasn't looked down upon another county.  Typical to compare it to the ever killing and raping US of A.

2 - I personally don't agree with incest because of the way it screws up genetics.  Look at the problem most purebred showdogs in England have breeding wise, there's a breed of spaniel that suffers from a problem that is caused by the brain being too large for the skull, thus the dog is put under an extreme amount of pain.  This, and plenty of other cases, are caused by the breeders using incest methods of sexing their dogs.  You can also look at the problems most white tigers have because a good chunk of them are around because of incest breeding.  I don't think we want to see any similar genetic problems come up in humans.

3 - I don't go to that forum so I can't really tell if it's better than FA or not.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so out of the loop that I had no idea Yiffstar became SoFurry.



Silver Dragon said:


> FAF needs better lighting :V



Softlight theme, lower-left corner of this here page. :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Incest? Really? That grossed you out? wuss.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Incest? Really? That grossed you out? wuss.


I feel the same as this isn't an unheard of thing in the world, so I wasn't shocked at all to read about it. Personally, I don't believe this compares at all to baby furs in the utter shock department.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I feel the same as this isn't an unheard of thing in the world, so I wasn't shocked at all to read about it. Personally, I don't believe this compares at all to baby furs in the utter shock department.


I agree. It's just...wow...REALLY?! Compared to scat, vore, snuff, etc etc

of all things THIS?!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 6, 2010)

how is this the dark side to furry fandom? there's more then just furries into this shit. and honestly, i think it's tame compared to scat or something. I guess this is one of those cases were its like "d00d, this incest story iz totally hotzors!" But then 20 mins later "EW! that d00d totally made out with his sister on teh TVz!"


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> well stated, I hate that too, I mean sure some of us have conservative views but with things like this your right.
> 
> Perhaps brainwashing isnt such a bad term, I kinda like having a clean mind compared to some of these dirty ones.



 I think it'd be more along the lines of "It happened, it didn't hurt you and its none of your business." rather than it is religion or any of that bullshit. So his sister blew him, its twitch worthy at best compared to some of the stuff people are into. He also said the thought of fucking his sister is wrong and he's turned down her offer, so he's got that going for him.

Seeing as this is an isolated event and they didn't continue to blow each other's tops I'd call it a case of extreme experimentation. They were horny teenagers. She wanted to blow someone, he wanted to get blown. They had the sibling trust thing going on. It happened some number of years ago get the fuck over it.

That being said, not a fan of incest. I don't think I could ever be attracted to a family member that way, let alone enough to put my junk anywhere in/on them.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

It's nazty. I mean so is vore, scat, etc, but posting that on a public forum O.O and that guy's a perv, officially.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> It's nazty. I mean so is vore, scat, etc, but posting that on a public forum O.O and that guy's a perv, officially.


Sick fuck is the correct term.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

I can understand child molestors but calling an incestuous couple sick fucks....really? God damn people.


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can understand child molestors but calling an incestuous couple sick fucks....really? God damn people.


How is incest NOT sick?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> How is incest NOT sick?



How is it? I'll say it's weird but I wouldn't bitch at people for it. Especially if they're adults.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 6, 2010)

Hooooooooooooooooly shit on a stick! And I thought we were the weird ones.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How is it? I'll say it's weird but I wouldn't bitch at people for it. *Especially if they're adults*.


all of this. but especially if their adults. you can control minors all you want, but you cant do shit if an adult want's to fuck his cousin. seriously, why the fuck does anyone care what anyone else does if it doesn't harm or effect them in any way personally?  'specially if you can't do shit about it? people who refuse to let others do what they please in life without harming anyone are the sick fucks. I personally don't care about incest honestly. if they want to, go ahead, as long as im not involved in it.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> all of this. but especially if their adults. you can control minors all you want, but you cant do shit if an adult want's to fuck his cousin. seriously, why the fuck does anyone care what anyone else does if it doesn't harm or effect them in any way personally?  'specially if you can't do shit about it? people who refuse to let others do what they please in life without harming anyone are the sick fucks. I personally don't care about incest honestly. if they want to, go ahead, as long as im not involved in it.



I don't have a "this" button anymore but completely THIS.

I hate it when people throw around "sick fuck" for shit just because they don't agree with it instead of those that truly deserve the title because then ANYONE outside the norm is a sick fuck.

"Gays are sick fucks"
"Inter-racial couples are sick fucks"
"Couples with a 20 year age difference are sick fucks"


----------



## TDK (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't have a "this" button anymore but
> 
> "Gays are sick fucks"
> "Inter-racial couples are sick fucks"
> "Couples with a 20 year age difference are sick fucks"



But the difference is that all of those is true. :3

Personally I could careless about wether some people get their fancies from their Mom, their dog, or their favorite cartoon character. That being said, since they are free to do that, then others (like a few posters around here) are free to criticize them for it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

that isnt that fucked up.
you should see what goes on in my brain.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought this was another furry finding a site full of Dog Monglers again, bit Incest is "meh" compared to Dog fucking.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

it's all fun and games until someone ends up with a hammer in their vagina...


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

....wat?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ....wat?



or their nuts skinned.


----------



## Conker (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the "dark side"

I'm laughing so hard at these stories.

Wincest! THAT'S WHY THERE IS A "WIN" IN FRONT OF IT!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2010)

The fandom has always been an ocean of weird, but yeah it's about time the weirdness of an otherwise unethical nature got censored, reprimanded and banned.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 7, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:
			
		

> 2 - I personally don't agree with incest because of the way it screws up  genetics.  Look at the problem most purebred showdogs in England have  breeding wise, there's a breed of spaniel that suffers from a problem  that is caused by the brain being too large for the skull, thus the dog  is put under an extreme amount of pain.  This, and plenty of other  cases, are caused by the breeders using incest methods of sexing their  dogs.  You can also look at the problems most white tigers have because a  good chunk of them are around because of incest breeding.  I don't  think we want to see any similar genetic problems come up in humans.



Oh, well that makes more sense. Listening to some of the people here it sounded like you also had a problem with homosexual incest, incestuous anal sex and incestuous oral sex.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

The irony here is shortly after bitching and moaning about 'oh how gross sofurry is', we're having the exact same discussion here. As for my opinions, I'll just say I'm not one with a lot of inhibitions and leave it at that.

You can whip the bible out now. Whatever.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the furry fandom where you will meet amazing people who are well worth hanging with and you will also meet people who you will either want to castrate them or cut out out their overies.

To be fair the whole thing with people dabbling in actual incest is...not limited to the furry fandom alone. But I'm the same as you when I first came across furs who though that smutty stories that involved incest was perfectly a-okay.

All I can say is you try to block out the bad ones, tell them off when it is necessary, and try to find the good ones. Also trust your intuition.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

I came here form the chans.

I know this should shock and disgust me.

I think I'm desensitized.


----------



## Darkest1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> I came here form the chans.
> 
> I know this should shock and disgust me.
> 
> I think I'm desensitized.



Agreed, I've been around the internet long enough where sick shit like this doesn't even make me want to hurl anymore. It's like, meh, another sick fuck


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be fair the whole thing with people dabbling in actual incest is...not limited to the furry fandom


Look where incest is on the fetish map.




FEAR THE INTERNET :V


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 7, 2010)

lol, this is the "dark side"?

I expected really bad furry porn, or at least something related to the  fandom. The thread linked to could have occurred on any other forum for any other interest. This kind of thing occurs outside of furry, and probably more often than any of us would like to think. When I saw the title of this thread, I didn't think it would be something this tame.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 7, 2010)

my mind has been blown...


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> my mind has been blown...


Welcome to FAF.


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> my mind has been blown...



By incest? It happens dude.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Welcome to FAF.



Yeah, you're getting it now!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> my mind has been blown...


Ah dude, who's going to clean it up?...
I'll get the mop.



Yeah there is some really sick shit in this fandom, anyone that thinks otherwise hasn't been here long or is a idiot.


----------



## JDFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously...Incest?  Its not a furry problem, its a problem all over the place.  Furry and Incest are not forever tethered to one another.  It just so happens that on that particular furry forum, furries were talking about incest.

Its not the end of the world.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Seriously...Incest?  Its not a furry problem, its a problem all over the place.  Furry and Incest are not forever tethered to one another.  It just so happens that on that particular furry forum, furries were talking about incest.
> 
> Its not the end of the world.



It is for some people.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 7, 2010)

Shakespeare wrote about it so that makes it okay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Shakespeare wrote about it so that makes it okay.


"Alas poor yorick I knew him well
*puts on sunglasses*
IN *AMERICA*!"


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Shakespeare wrote about it so that makes it okay.


Yes but not as a good thing. You read Hamlet? They weren't even blood relatives and he thought that shit was foul.Nevermind that the British Monarchy was and probably still is inbred.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes but not as a good thing. You read Hamlet? They weren't even blood relatives and he thought that shit was foul.Nevermind that the British Monarchy was and probably still is inbred.



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this incest thing something we inherited from the furry-worshipping Egyptians?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is this incest thing something we inherited from the furry-worshipping Egyptians?


No, we just inherited it from Jay Naylor.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes but not as a good thing. You read Hamlet? They weren't even blood relatives and he thought that shit was foul.Nevermind that the British Monarchy was and probably still is inbred.



Not as inbred as you :V.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Seriously...Incest?  Its not a furry problem, its a problem all over the place.  Furry and Incest are not forever tethered to one another.  It just so happens that on that particular furry forum, furries were talking about incest.
> 
> Its not the end of the world.





RandyDarkshade said:


> It is for some people.


It's really funny when people try and link every little thing to being furry, even if it's just a fact of nature or something


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No, we just inherited it from Jay Naylor.



Waaaaaaay back in his "Better days" comic. Between Fisk and Lucy.



WillowWulf said:


> It's really funny when people try and link every little thing to being furry, even if it's just a fact of nature or something



I know, I begin to see what Trp and Atterman were saying in my thread. Some furries seem to think that everything is furry related, pedophiles, perverts, and what ever other negative can be thought of. they just seem to think these types of freaks are only in the fandom. Truth is, they are everywhere, we probably pass them in the street and not know it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No, we just inherited it from Jay Naylor.


I can't be the only one that thinks he's over-rated... right?


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks he's over-rated... right?


You're not. I think he is overrated.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> NO U


Be careful Browder, Tashkent just might be able to cause you a mental breakdown with his powerful insults.



CannonFodder said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks he's over-rated... right?


I think Jay Naylor is terrible, but not nearly as dreadful as dozens of other furry web comic authors out there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think Jay Naylor is terrible, but not nearly as dreadful as dozens of other furry web comic authors out there.


To be honest the only good furry comic I've seen is housepets, the majority of the rest are either cliche or terrible or both.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> To be honest the only good furry comic I've seen is housepets, the majority of the rest are either cliche or terrible or both.


I agree, there are really no good furry web comics out there. Although Sabrina Online is on some way my favorite web comic, it was really good around 1996-2000, but then it took a skydive toward shittiness and every new strip that comes out makes me cringe in discomfort by how bad it is.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 7, 2010)

hey holy shit, i really like that story :x


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2010)

Incest has been around for ages. Monarches and nobles and royalty would sometimes get it on with their own relatives to keep the blood pure and all that shit. In some societies it's not a big thing. In Japan, it's okay as long as it's not with your immediate family, so cousins would be fine but siblings no. It seems incest was a somewhat common thing in societies with clans or bloodlines, or where the pickings were slim.

TRUEFAX: The Jewish patriarch Abraham was married to his HALF SISTER Sarah.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 8, 2010)

mumbles said:


> And I don't like what I see.
> 
> Sure, I've seen a lot of fucked up shit on this site, before: all the gross porn, some profiles of obviously disturbed people. I've heard of things. I knew some pretty nasty things went under the radar in this fandom. But honestly, this takes the cake for me. I'm seriously disturbed right now.
> 
> ...



Seriously?You've only just found out about this stuff?If you don't like it then leave or just don't look at it.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jun 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think Jay Naylor is terrible, but not nearly as dreadful as dozens of other furry web comic authors out there.


Because people read Jay Naylor's comics for his writing ability? 

I would suggest http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> Because people read Jay Naylor's comics for his writing ability?
> 
> I would suggest http://www.lackadaisycats.com/ If it updated more and operated on a predictable schedule.



Fix'd. I love the comic but seriously Tracy Butler, what the hell?


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, that thread reminds me of this one time when me and my...

Jokes aside, those people are fucked up.

Also, son of a bitch, Fuzzy is on that site!


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 9, 2010)

what's the big deal about being on that site? i'm there.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what's the big deal about being on that site? i'm there.


 
....
....
Too easy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Also, son of a bitch, Fuzzy is on that site!


 So that's where he went, huh


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> ....
> Too easy.


 
other than the obvious "HUR HUR ITS PSYCHWEASEL XD" thing, seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what's the big deal about being on that site? i'm there.



I'm on there too, yet, I don't know why, only visited the site like twice since I made the account.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember people said there were stories on Yiffstar about Bestiality. 

...I'm sorry, but why? 


You think that's the dark side of the furry fandom?  I've been waiting for someone to finally realize how elitist the fandom really is.


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

Its really not that bad unless you have no tolerance -.=.-" Ive got a couple things on there OMG FLAME ME NAO.

Oh wait I forgot, I just realized this, I dont look at pictures ever, EVER, I only read stories, thats my thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Oh wait I forgot, I just realized this, I dont look at pictures ever, EVER, I only read stories, thats my thing.


 
porn is porn. erotica is no classier than art. JUSSAYIN'. ^.=.^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> porn is porn. erotica is no classier than art. JUSSAYIN'. ^.=.^


 True dat. Besides, furries are generally much better at drawing than they are at writing.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> True dat. Besides, furries are generally much better at drawing than they are at writing.


 
most webcomics being shining examples of that...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 10, 2010)

what took you so long to see that side >[


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 10, 2010)

It took you _THAT LONG_ to see the dark side!?  What is wrong with you?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> most webcomics being shining examples of that...


 Web comics are pretty much why I hate the internet. It doesn't matter how terrible your comic is, you'll still get a legion of followers who will kiss your ass like the drooling retards they are and it makes me lose so much faith in humanity.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Web comics are pretty much why I hate the internet. It doesn't matter how terrible your comic is, you'll still get a legion of followers who will kiss your ass like the drooling retards they are and it makes me lose so much faith in humanity.


Housepets is awesome! </off> I see your point.  I just wish the fandom would care more about the writers.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Housepets is awesome! </off> I see your point.  I just wish the fandom would care more about the writers.


 *Shrug* It's certainly not as bad as every other furry web comic I've read out there, but I kinda don't see what makes it a comedic masterpiece, but maybe I just lack a funny bone. And ever since Rick Griffin has started on it there's been a serious decrease in non-Housepets related artworks from him and I'm not too happy with that, having been a fan of his stuff since before the comic even started. And since he is so good at drawing I'm honestly a bit disappointed he spends so much of his time on the Housepets style which isn't even close to his full potential.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Web comics are pretty much why I hate the internet. It doesn't matter how terrible your comic is, you'll still get a legion of followers who will kiss your ass like the drooling retards they are and it makes me lose so much faith in humanity.


 
Then I pray tell you haven't seen what newspaper comics are? 

Even Calvin and Hobbes has a legion of followers who'll kiss Waterson's ass or lick ranch dressing off of a car engine if he told them to.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow and I thought you guys was disgusting :|
I'd go over there and make fun of them but it would be way too fucking easy :[


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Wow and I thought you guys was disgusting :|
> I'd go over there and make fun of them but it would be way too fucking easy :[


 Not really...
Im not nearly as bad as some of them, and if you tried making fun of me, it wouldnt really accomplish anything :/ Trust me we've built tolerance.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Web comics are pretty much why I hate the internet. It doesn't matter how terrible your comic is, you'll still get a legion of followers who will kiss your ass like the drooling retards they are and it makes me lose so much faith in humanity.


 
try this one: http://cheapthrills.xepher.net it's the best webcomic ever. if not the best, one of them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Then I pray tell you haven't seen what newspaper comics are?
> 
> Even Calvin and Hobbes has a legion of followers who'll kiss Waterson's ass or lick ranch dressing off of a car engine if he told them to.


 While these newspaper strips may not be as funny as people make them out to be, they're still usually made by professionals who know how comic strip works. Nothing can compare to the sheer terror or TwoKinds or Kit 'n Kay Boodle.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 11, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Even Calvin and Hobbes has a legion of followers who'll kiss Waterson's ass or lick ranch dressing off of a car engine if he told them to.



Hey, I'd lick ranch dressing off of a car engine. Of course, that's because I'm more of a fan of ranch dressing than Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 11, 2010)

That behaviour isn't limited to furries. There are people in this world that are seriously fucked up, and we just try to avoid them.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

mizu-oka said:


> That behaviour isn't limited to furries.


 Yet people still insist it is


----------



## Jesie (Jun 11, 2010)

mizu-oka said:


> There are people in this world that are seriously fucked up, and we just try to avoid them.


 
Don't avoid them. Confront them. With shotguns.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Don't avoid them. Confront them. With shotguns.


 I think--I think I support this action


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

What you don't get a kick out of that? JK. So what, they're f'd in the head this world is unfortunatly full of people like that, I've heard worse though....


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Don't avoid them. Confront them. With shotguns.



Interesting proposition...let me think about that.


----------



## Ziff (Jun 12, 2010)

Am I really the only one that enjoyed that? Dang, I didn't know I was THAT messed up


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the internet.

and yeah, its furries talking about incest, but like, what does that have to do with furries? Shouldn't you be mad at the guys for being creepers, not furries :/
If you're that worried about us giving you a bad name or scaring you, just like, pick another fandom :/


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

dammit, double post D:<


----------



## Don (Jun 13, 2010)

Ziff said:


> Am I really the only one that enjoyed that? Dang, I didn't know I was THAT messed up


 
This post was bad and you should feel bad.

...damn I miss that button.


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

OP, if THAT managed to squick you out, I'd love to see your reactions to attempting to read through all of this. Godspeed.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> OP, if THAT managed to squick you out, I'd love to see your reactions to attempting to read through all of this. Godspeed.



Wow. How did you manage to stumble across that....

I have nothing to say to that.......I can't get anything through my head after reading that. ;~;


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> OP, if THAT managed to squick you out, I'd love to see your reactions to attempting to read through all of this. Godspeed.


 damn, wait til Milo hears about this.


----------



## Lewi (Jun 13, 2010)

Um.

No.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, wait til Milo hears about this.


 Prehensile penis

I lol'd


----------



## Convel (Jun 14, 2010)

i dont know why but this sort of thing doesn't shock me anymore, i must have become desensitised to stuff like this over the years somehow.

 its not something that i'm into or will ever do though, just want to make that clear!


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> OP, if THAT managed to squick you out, I'd love to see your reactions to attempting to read through all of this. Godspeed.


 ...I just came...
Just kidding


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, I should've known better when I entered a site like that. urrgh. I just can't believe I saw something that messed up that was real. I feel better having talked about it a little, though, so I guess I'll leave and try not to let it bother me too much.


 
yes you should have... But what has happened cannot be changed, unless you are big brother, because he who controls the past controls the present, and he who controls the present controls the future.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> yes you should have... But what has happened cannot be changed, unless you are big brother, because he who controls the past controls the present, and he who controls the present controls the future.


 -.-... Its so furry
Its not ****ing srs bsns.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea man just try not to think about it anymore or let it bug you... people so fucked up shit all the time. Furries are people. It's nothing new or exclusive to the fandom, so try not to place the disgust on all of us, especially when most of us think that shit is whack. 

I went thru this phase too... after a while you just kinda shrug it off, or half-troll them lol


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, that was actually really terrifying.  I knew people like that existed... but it's just weird to read a first hand account.  I must say I am pretty creeped out right now.  Haha :/


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Right, that was actually really terrifying.  I knew people like that existed... but it's just weird to read a first hand account.  I must say I am pretty creeped out right now.  Haha :/


 Welcome to the Interwebz.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 15, 2010)

That's.... so..... like where I live. I live in citrus county Florida, where incest is normal. 
You kind of ignore it here, but damn, a thread about it? Sick fucks.


----------

